# I just put in some sell orders since the market seems a little frothy



## william the wie (Jul 30, 2019)

The opportunity to buy low seems to be getting nearer and I think I should be getting some ammo. Comments?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

It has to drop sometime. 

The ones I want are not budging...yet.


----------



## Dekster (Jul 30, 2019)

Depends on what you are buying.  I suspect that the Dow is moving up generally in the face of signs of overall market weakness as people want to get in on Christmas season earnings which seem to be realized earlier every year.


----------



## william the wie (Jul 30, 2019)

The normal rise in November makes the tail end of the  Sept/late Oct correction the right time to buy


----------



## Frannie (Jul 30, 2019)

william the wie said:


> The opportunity to buy low seems to be getting nearer and I think I should be getting some ammo. Comments?


Buy treasuries


----------



## Taz (Jul 30, 2019)

william the wie said:


> The opportunity to buy low seems to be getting nearer and I think I should be getting some ammo. Comments?


Ya, that's it, get your $$$ advice from the imbeciles here. Let us know how that turns out.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 30, 2019)

Taz said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > The opportunity to buy low seems to be getting nearer and I think I should be getting some ammo. Comments?
> ...


He wants to buy at an all time high

Hope he has an elevator shaft handy


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



Mr. william knows his stuff. I'm an idiot but have a couple good ones picked if they ever drop. They'll have to drop to a certain amount before I buy in.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 30, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Buying low makes sense but buying dropping stocks.

Have fun with that


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Pretty sure I know what I'm doing.  It's not like I'm not going to check as to why they're dropping.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 30, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



We are at the high of the longest Bull market in history.  Everything is going to drop, bitcoin is going to vanish, Tesla has never made a profit

Just keep an elevator shaft handy is all I am saying, some will have lines to jump


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 30, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I'm counting on it.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 30, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Me too, good luck


----------



## william the wie (Jul 30, 2019)

My big worry is my getting into something that doesn't that doesn't meet all of my criteria and not getting out when it doesn't meet those criteria any more.


----------



## william the wie (Jul 30, 2019)

Since nobody pays attention I have a few simple rules:

Option Premiums are usually certain 30 day money so I stick with optionable securities.

use capital gains strike prices

High dividend 8+% is pretty steady cash.

Dividend growth stocks can hit the dividend growth tables and take a big bounce up.

All four of those criteria give a margin of safety


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



*Mr. william knows his stuff. *

Meh.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 1, 2019)

I've been paying close attention to the debates, and I say buy buy  buy!



In fact, I've been putting in buy orders for these like mad.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 1, 2019)

Drop! Drop! Drop!


----------



## william the wie (Aug 5, 2019)

The rapid aging of China, Japan and the EU means less consumption there and an increased leverage of consumption in the USMCA means a world of hurt is going to hit relatively soon. That will be the time to really load up on stocks the silliness will be gone for a while.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 6, 2019)

william the wie said:


> The opportunity to buy low seems to be getting nearer and I think I should be getting some ammo. Comments?



IMO this market is a ticking time bomb. The chip sector has been seeing lower and lower revenues, inventories are bloated, yet evaluations are at near all time highs. Have you seen what gold and the GDX has done in the last few weeks. I’m happy! Just sold my Nvidia puts for a nice double in only 2 weeks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 6, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > The opportunity to buy low seems to be getting nearer and I think I should be getting some ammo. Comments?
> ...



I would wait for a while b4 buying it up again. I could give ya some ..winks and nods on that.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 6, 2019)

I bought my gold after the build down in 74 got me out of 4 years of a 6 year obligation.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 6, 2019)

Gold is rising, no? Yeah, I'm not getting in on that.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 6, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Gold is rising, no? Yeah, I'm not getting in on that.



Not disagreeing on the current market but there are a huge number of capital flight currencies that are likely to come into play including the computer generated currencies. Some gold may be useful when capital flight goes crazy.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 9, 2019)

I'd stay away from FedEx.  We got an email that our shipping costs were going up because of them raising prices on the heels of Amazon dropping their ground service.  Feels like they are going to price themselves out of the delivery market.


----------

